# Newbe with many problems



## TeCo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi and Sorry for my bad english 

I bought a Azon Micro Tex white and have many problems with it.

1.) If i printed many shirts with one RIP software (Azon RIP 1.1) than printed the printer in 50% of the color of shirts about 1cm away from the white ink.
If I install the Software by every shirt again everything is fine.

2.) If I wash the shirts then the colours are almost washed out.

my settings:
I treat the shirt with the precoater.
then I press the shirt by 335 degree 10 seconds
I print white and then the colours
then I press the shirt by 335 degree 120 seconds.

I wash it by 104 degree with a standard detergent.

What I doin wrong???

I hope someone understands my English or is there someone who can also speak German?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

sounds like issue of pretreatment


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

not enough most likely


----------



## TeCo (Jan 17, 2009)

hmmm thanks but i think i have enough precoating on the shirt.

white already remains on the shirt (not completely but acceptable) only the colours are washed out.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

yikes thats weird, than again i never heard of that printer, is it from china or something


----------



## TeCo (Jan 17, 2009)

It must be the same as the DTG Printer. It looks amost the same.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea it does, what inks are you using?


----------



## TeCo (Jan 17, 2009)

i use the original Azon waterbased ink for piezo printer


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Saw there site, seem like they make alot of products..
Seams like ink issue because your heat settings seem fine, maybe jack up amount of color ink that is printed over the white?


----------



## TeCo (Jan 17, 2009)

The print looks like wonderful after pressing. 

The printer must be the same. Our settings should be ok.

Only the printing is washed out after the first wash.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

heat longer...

set heat to 375 hover heat press for 60 sec and press for 2 minutes 

I should of noticed right off bat you aren't curing long enough 
Curing is essential I know on my machine it is for 3 minutes atleast

cure longer at higher temp and should make a world of difference


----------



## TeCo (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll try - thank you very much.
I'll give feedback as soon as possible.

But one last question I've for today:
How strong should be the pressure of the heat press?
I press on level 3 - this should be light pressure.
Is this enough?

And (really the last ):
In Germany we can't get a useful RIP Software.
Maybe you can get a look at this and tell me, if the original DTG RIP Software is the same or different?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Not to familiar with DTG rip to be honest : (

Pressure of press being light should be fine : ) 

Not heating a shirt long enough or at a high enough pressure will not cure garment properly 
I m sure people by tomorrow will give you more info than i have, meanwhile have fun with new toy and remember to heat it up


----------



## TeCo (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you again. 

I hope it will work.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

TeCo,

From your picture it appears that the Azon Micro Tex printer is a DTG Kiosk printer that Azon is selling under its own name. If you want to get the similar RIP software that DTG uses on the Kiosk you should contact Mark, who frequently posts on this forum as DAGuide, and inquire about MultiRip:
MultiRIP GP Direct-to-Garment Printing Software for dtg Printers - Epson Digital Printers
You can also use the FastArtist/FastRIP software but that it only sold to owners of the Fast T-Jet printers.

As for your ink washing out I have several suggestions.
Make sure you are using plain parchment paper when drying your pretreatment and silicone coated paper when drying the ink.
Try drying your prints at 330 degrees F (166 C) for 3 minutes.
Try spraying on a little less pretreatment. Too much pretreatment will make your print look brighter but greatly decrease the washability.

Harry


----------



## TeCo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello equipmentzone,

that's a very interesting suggestion, because the seller of our printer told us exactly the opposite way. 
We're drying the precoating with silicone paper and the ink with parchment paper. 

I'll also will try it this way (we'll try everything, cause gradually we despair.) 

About the software I'll ask Mark (I hope I'll find him), but it seems like, that it would also only be sold to owners of original DTG Printers. 

Nice greetings from Germany,
Gerda


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

TeCo,

The Azon printer is actually different than the Fast T-Jet2 and the DTG Kiosk... although it does look close to the same. Here is the link to the company website for the rest of the people following this post - AZONPRINTER. I have communicated with this company for over a year now and am pretty confident that they are not reselling a printer made by someone else. I am not sure what RIP you are running as they previously used a RIP from another company and now they are using the same RIP as MultiRIP and other U.S. based dtg manufacturers (DTG Digital, Flexi-Jet, Sawgrass, Mod-1,...). I would call Azon and see if they will trade out your RIP if you have the old RIP for the new RIP. If not, you are more than welcome to check out MultiRIP GP Direct-to-Garment Printing Software for dtg Printers - Epson Digital Printers for more information on MultiRIP. There is a frequently asked question page that will answer many of your question - How to Instructions & Videos for MultiRIP Hybrid & MultiRIP GP RIP Software. It is the same software that the new Azon RIP is.

Best wishes with your new printer,

Mark


----------



## TeCo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Mark,

we've definitely got another (and I think very old) software. We use Azon Rip 1.1 (and tried also the version 2.* - but is was similar). We can do NOTHING with this software. We can't print .epg and there are very less functions to select.

So if there's a possibility to get a full version of MultiRIP GP (or a new version of the Azon Software) please let me know.

Thank you!

Gerda


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Gerda,

I replied to your earlier PM. You are more than welcome to try out MultiRIP GP by downloading it from this web page - Download a free trial version of MultiRIP Hybrid & MultiRIP GP dtg RIP Software. The link above provides you access to the Frequently Asked Questions page where there are a ton of videos and PDF files for extra technical support. You can also watch all the videos on YouTube by clicking on the links below.
- General MultiRIP GP (MRGP) videos - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
- MRGP Print To Application - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
- MRGP Print From Application - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

I know that Azon has access to the same software. So you might want to try them first. If you are not able to get what you want from them or don't want to try, then we will be more than willing to help you out. Best wishes with your new printer,

Mark
MultiRIP


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Hallo Gerda "
Grüsse aus Deutschland... 
Wir haben einen G-Jet und ich habe auch eine andere Software gekauft, weil die original sch... ist. Ich kann dir mal ne Demoversion schicken (auf Deutsch). Die ist echt super ! Das mit den Farben ist echt seltsam...
Wir pressen immer bei 170 Grad Celius und 2min 30 sec.
Melde dich doch mal falls Interesse für die Software besteht....
Gruß, Susanne


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

I would suggest that you try different things. Play with the pressure, raise the temp, increase cure time...
Change one at a time and do wash tests to see if there are any imporvements. 
The temp on your heat press may be off too. I was having washing issues and my press was brand new so it was not a suspect. I tried everything else and no luck so I finally decided to look at the heat press. I bought a temp sensor ($85.00 but worth every penny) Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit and found that the display on my press was 8 degrees low. I turned the temp up 8 degrees and have not had problems since.
I also cure longer than you do. I am curing at 340 degrees for 3 min on dark and 1:30 on light. I cure half then flip the parchment paper and cure the other half. I think the break gives time for evaporation.
Good luck.

Brian


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Brian-R said:


> I bought a temp sensor ($85.00 but worth every penny) Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit and found that the display on my press was 8 degrees low.


If you want a cheaper probe then get them from Deal Extreme. 

DealExtreme: $27.60 K-Type Digital Industrial Thermometer with Sensor (-50-C ~ 1300-C) - Thermometer 
+ 
DealExtreme: $20.26 K Type Surface Temperature Probe - Surfance probe. 

$47.86 delivered vs $85+shipping at Geo Knight. Geo Knight ripped me off with international postage so I'm not a fan of them.


----------



## TeCo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi again,
we've tried a few things the last days, but until now I've had no time to wash the shirts, so I can't give a finally resume.
Our head press is almost new and was very expensive, so I hope, that the temparature is right.
Now we press the shirts for 180 seconds and with a little bit stronger pressure. We also use less precoater.
The print seems better. Not better look, but it seems to be deeper in the tissue. 
But since we use less precoater, the ink does'nt cover enough. So I think either the ink would be washed out or the ink would not cover. Both will not look good. :-(


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

"since we use less precoater, the ink does'nt cover enough"

I am far from an expert. I only know what works for me. If the white ink looks like it is not covering then my guess is that you probably aren't using enough pretreat now. If that is the case then they won't wash well.

Don't assume that a new press will be operation perfectly. As I said, my press was brand new and I found that the display was 8 degrees low. Since I adjusted the temp up 8 degrees I have not had wash issues. It is worth the money to get a good probe and check the actual temp. Just consider it part of the start-up costs.

Brian


----------

